# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] Turbo x tv

## Dim#

Καλημέρα!! Σε όλους!!έχω μια turbo x (txv 3255)μου την έδωσαν για την ακρίβεια, η οποία δείχνει ανάποδα (😂 χαχαχα) αυτό φτιάχνετε ??Υπάρχει κάποια αναβάθμιση, κατι??

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Φυσικά και φτιάχνεται. Απλά παίρνεις την τηλεόραση και την γυρίζεις ανάποδα..χαχα
πού είσαι ρε πιπίλα να μας φτιάξεις τη διάθεση..

----------

xani (23-05-19)

----------


## Papas00zas

Όπως όλοι οι καλοί έχει ban και δεν ξέρω το λόγο....

----------

xani (23-05-19)

----------


## Poshnjari

> Φυσικά και φτιάχνεται. Απλά παίρνεις την τηλεόραση και την γυρίζεις ανάποδα..χαχα
> πού είσαι ρε πιπίλα να μας φτιάξεις τη διάθεση..


Καλοοοοό

----------


## Dim#

Χαχαχα!! Καλησπέρα, έτσι έχω κάνει την γύρισα ανάποδα!! Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει πως βρίσκεις το firmware?? Ευχαριστώ!!  :Lol:

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

ε το χε παρακάνει λίγο.. ο πιπίλας
δεν πειράζει ρε παλικάρια ... αφήστε τον..
είναι καλός τεχνικός

----------

